# 1967 Dodge Charger



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

This is a Revell kit that has been weathered a bit. I drilled out the grille to make it look like the headlights are open. Cut open the glove box door among other things.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

More pictures.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

If I still have your interest, here are a few more.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Great weathering job! How did you do the leaf debris under the hood?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice build!

I can see the ad in the paper:

"For sale-VG condition Dodge Charger, V8, needs clean up."

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! The debris is pencil shavings from a pencil sharpener CorvairJim.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

that's a wonderful job you got there !
the details are incredible!!!!!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks butch101!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

dge467....Hey, man......That's some great work...Very realistic...Nice job..:thumbsup:


Moe


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Moe!


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

First time I'm seeing this thread and I have to say I'm very impressed. I am mostly into diecast but when I see something as nice and realistic as this it makes me want get back into modeling.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks jingle!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you walsing!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Outstanding job! The engine bay looks like you're looking at a 1:1 real car.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I'm originally from out in the sticks, and I used to see scenes like this all the time. BTW, great job!!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

